# I Hate DirecTV Blog



## cwilson336 (Sep 13, 2006)

Please don't see this as spamming, and I'm not sure I'm really doing the right thing here. I recently have had a bad experience with DirecTV. Bad enough that after 10 years of service, I have chosen to cancel and switch back to stand-alone TiVo's and cable service. In addition, I have started a blog that I would like to eventually become a repository for DirecTV complaints and discontent. 

The blog is a Blogger blog with the prefix being IhateDirectTV. I can't give everyone the link because this is my first post, and I'm not able to post links yet. 

While this is my first post, but I have been using this site for years to access reliable and candid feedback on TiVo and the products that are available. This isn't just a matter of the Tivo / R-15 fiasco, my experience went much farther than that. However, it does all root in what I consider one of the dumbest and least customer concerning corporate decisions made in recent years. 

With that being said I don't want this thread to just become another tirade on that, but rather just encourage anyone of interest to view my blog and input any comments. 

Thanks,
Cwilson


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I was intrested in what you where blogging...

But when I go to blogger.com and do a search for IhateDirecTV... it finds one entry.
Which returns me back to this thread....


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

http://ihatedirectv.blogspot.com/


----------



## cwilson336 (Sep 13, 2006)

Just put ihatedirectv with blogspot then com. Still working on more material, but the letter to DirecTV is posted (very long) along with an executive summary.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

I completely understand the frustration over the $200 charge, but it appears the total root of the problem was the fact that DTV is moving away from Tivo. I do not like the decision either, but it seems that you went a little overboard in my opinion. DTV made a strategic decision to move away from the proven technology of Tivo to use their own in-house DVR software. This is a move that is being forced on all of us. It appears to me that you were going to quit DTV eventually once they forced all subscribers off of the Tivo units.

The blog is a good way to vent your frustration though. I would not expect a massive legion of followers to start lining up behind you though. Once again, just my opinion.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Power Supplies

-Robert


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

So I read throught that very long and detailed email.

As for your dealings with the DirecTV customer support.
Sadly, your story is not uncommon from others as well... There has been for years a disconnect between the different areas of DirecTV... for what ever reason.

And what is even worse.... is your experience is not issolated to DirecTV.

Pretty much you can find your same experience with every major customer service based company out there. Microsoft, Dell, TMobile, Verizon, Comcast, TimeWarner, Dish Network, and so on.......

It is terrible that you had the experience that you did... no question about it.
And yes, something does need to change and be corrected so the chances of what happened to you are drastically reduced or eliminated...

-----------

I have one question for you though....
How long did you have the Philips DTivo, and did you have the protection plan on the unit?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Whew. Long email . Wonder what the chances are anyone at directv read it.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Man I got so peeved at Directv once. I tried to contact them for more than a week, calling at various times of the day.

Each time, after navigating through the menu, I eventually was told they were too busy to handle my call and please call back later <click>. Not even an option to wait in a queue. I was only able to get through by calling from the neighbor's house where it didn't recognize the phone number and thought I might be a new customer. Horrible service... it doesn't get any worse.

Or so I thought. A year with Adelphia convinced me otherwise.


----------



## cwilson336 (Sep 13, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> I have one question for you though....
> How long did you have the Philips DTivo, and did you have the protection plan on the unit?


I had it for a little over 18 months. Unfortunately, I did not have a protection plan on the unit. The problem is easily repairable.


----------



## cwilson336 (Sep 13, 2006)

Within 3 hours of posting this thread and communicating to DirecTV the experience I had, I received calls from the President of DirecTV and the Senior Vice President of Customer Service. These calls were not from the offices of these individuals, but from the actual executives themselves.

While this probably shouldn't be as impressive as it is, rarely does a customer complaint warrant the attention and receive the prompt reply that mine did today.

The executives I spoke with today resolved all issues and have convinced me to remain as a loyal customer of DirecTV. While I'm still not enthusiastic about the conversion from TiVo to the new R-15, I do believe I am a customer of the best digital television service available. 10 years and counting.

I'll keep the blog up for at least the next few days, just for those that have seen my other postings up recently, and want to know the results.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

cwilson336 said:


> Within 3 hours of posting this thread and communicating to DirecTV the experience I had, I received calls from the President of DirecTV and the Senior Vice President of Customer Service. These calls were not from the offices of these individuals, but from the actual executives themselves.
> 
> While this probably shouldn't be as impressive as it is, rarely does a customer complaint warrant the attention and receive the prompt reply that mine did today.
> 
> ...


I for one am glad that you got a personalized calls. There are many customers out there, myself included, that are not only 10+ year customers, but loyal customers to the DirecTv/Tivo format. I am crossing my fingers that their DVR's fail misserably, and from everything that I have read about them, they seemed to be hard to manuver around and are frustrating to use. I know I will be weighing my options in the coming years when and if the agreement between DirecTv and Tivo ever expires. At this point, I am leaning to going to a standalone Tivo, but only time will tell.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

I didn't get a chance to read the inital post.

Can you post it here?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

cwilson336 said:


> Within 3 hours of posting this thread and communicating to DirecTV the experience I had, I received calls from the President of DirecTV and the Senior Vice President of Customer Service. These calls were not from the offices of these individuals, but from the actual executives themselves.
> 
> While this probably shouldn't be as impressive as it is, rarely does a customer complaint warrant the attention and receive the prompt reply that mine did today.
> 
> ...


So Chase Cary (President and CEO of DirecTV) ?
I can possible see The SVP of Customer Service, but Chase? There must have been something else in that letter you didn't post.

So what else did you ask him? As that is a gold opportunity there.

Glad you gotten things straighted out though.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Good for DirecTV. :up:



cwilson336 said:


> Within 3 hours of posting this thread and communicating to DirecTV the experience I had, I received calls from the President of DirecTV and the Senior Vice President of Customer Service. These calls were not from the offices of these individuals, but from the actual executives themselves.
> 
> While this probably shouldn't be as impressive as it is, rarely does a customer complaint warrant the attention and receive the prompt reply that mine did today.
> 
> ...


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

Would love to know some email addresses of some of the higher ups and DirecTv. If any one knows of any it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

cwilson336, I can find your blog but can't find the letter you wrote or any replys. Even registered but didn't help. Could you maybe post the letter here so many can see it?


----------



## cybrsrch (Mar 17, 2007)

I recently canceled my account at directv for several reasons, mostly directv was adding March Madness and NFL Sundat ticket to my account and charginging me for it, when I called in to canceled and advised them I didnt want any on my account was advised I would need to call back in when I was billed , because no way they could help me in advance. Icanceled my account and requested a refund to my debit card... sorry dtv doesnt do that , it will take 8 to 12 weeks to process my refund and a check will be mailed out... insance customer sevice, I will never have DTV again and if aanyone reading this has it, leave now, get something, amything else, dtv does not deserve to be in business. Dont believe the adds , its the worst customer service ever, and the picture quality is terrible, so much compresion that dark scenes are very pixilated, static and lines in the picture, its far from even good. A very unhappy customer.. still havent recieved my refund after 2 months, did get a bill saying I had a credit and no payment was due... how sweet


----------



## cybrsrch (Mar 17, 2007)

You sound liek a directv plant, I dont believe a word of it, because Ive had dtv for years also and the picture quality was terrible, what technical data do you base your findings on, are you an industry tech ? You have been fooled my friend, do a direct comparison between DTV and any dvd, no comparison, sorry dtv spy


----------



## cybrsrch (Mar 17, 2007)

Its nice to see when there is a blog that might shed some negitive light on a subject the directv employees get into the blog and talk about how great the service is, Ya I dont believe a word of it, I hate DTV and I mean it, they are worthless big corporation who only cares about your money, and nothing more, they always have and always will


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Um...no offense, cybrsrch, but did you forget to take your meds today?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

cybrsrch: Your posts don't make a lot of sense when read together.

Therefore, I smell a troll that picked up on an old thread.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> cybrsrch: Your posts don't make a lot of sense when read together.
> 
> Therefore, I smell a troll that picked up on an old thread.


Well, he could just be a newbie that doesn't know how to use the "quote" button.


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

I too would like to have read the original blog... glad it worked out though.

I personally got Directv for Tivo and I do have a standalone DT Tivo for Sky Angel and mininum cable to get the regional channels that Directv doesn't carry. I have in total 3 Directv tivo units, R10 and 2 older units on standbye if something fails with the R10.

I don't plan on ever getting their R15 or another Directv DVR.

IF they force me off of Tivo and force me to use a R15 or a non tivo then I may have to use a standaline tivo with directv receiver.

jim


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

narnia777 said:


> IF they force me off of Tivo and force me to use a R15 or a non tivo then I may have to use a standaline tivo with directv receiver. jim


That's what I did! I have an H20 and a DirecTV D10-200 reciever hooked up to my SA Tivo. I get the best of both worlds and haven't had to cave to the DVR+ product!

Bonanza


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

cwilson336 - Since you've got the head honcho's ear, how about passing along my reasons for dumping DirecTV for FIOS?

1. Picture quality has gotten steadily worse over the past 5 years or more. Standard definition programming looks like bad VHS on my 60" HDTV. It's more like DVD quality with FIOS.

2. We're tired of being held hostage for one or two years just because we want to add another receiver or DVR to our account. If your product was that good then there'd be no desire for anyone to leave. I thought about sticking around for the new HD lineup but that would mean another 2-year contract and all new leased hardware. If the ppicture quality turns out to be less than advertised then I'm screwed. Verizon offered me a deal I couldn't refuse with no commitment. Better picture quality with nothing to tie me down will always be a better deal in my book.

3. Stop stealing bandwidth from channels that some of us like to watch just so you can provide HD content to other paying customers. DTV pre-empted TNT-HD for an entire day just so they could provide NFL games in HD to their NFLST holders. It happened to be the same day that TNT-HD was showing the entire Lord of the Rings trilogy in Hi-Def. It was also back when I was paying specifically for the HD package. I wasn't happy when I checked the Now Playing list on my HDTivo and discovered that only one of the movies had been recorded in its entirety.

4. Stop reducing the amount of available bandwidth by adding more useless shopping channels and the like. While it may increase revenue for DirecTV it reduces the picture quality even more on the channels we actually watch.

5. If a receiver or DVR is replaced under the service plan, stop stealing our hardware and making the replacement unit leased and not owned. We paid for the hardware initially and are paying you a service contract to make sure it's in working order. That doesn't give you the right to take it away from us for a warranty replacement. That would be like a card dealership converting your car to a leased vehicle if you brought it in for a warranty repair. (Note: I have not experienced this personally but have read about it numerous times so feel free to correct me if my assumptions are incorrect for this comment).

6. Allow us access to multiple local markets. Every other provider in my area transmits both Baltimore and DC locals yet DirecTV will only allow me to subscribe to Baltimore locals based on my zip code. I can also get both markets via OTA antenna. I'm amazed that I can't get waivers for some stations based on some ridiculous formula used that says I can get stations that are impossible to receive nor have I ever heard of them. Something is seriously wrong with the rationalization being used here. If I can supposedly get all those channels via an OTA antenna then why can't DirecTV allow me to pay for them via the satellite? FYI - DTV only transmits four of my local HD channels on their mpeg4 sats. I currently receive about 14 HD locals via my OTA antenna that are not only free but also look better than what DTV is transmitting, so what exactly makes DirecTV a better choice?

BTW, if you're going to post a blog and advertise it to the rank and file here I think we're at least entitled to see what the original fuss was all about. I'd like to know what you posted that got the big wigs at DTV involved personally. All I see at your blog is the info about them contacting you so they could kiss and make it better. All that leads me to believe is that they bribed you big time to take down the original blog posting and eliminate the bad press. It appears that you have sold your soul to the devil.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

I cant complain at all about Directv. There service has been good to us. Installations, Moving, the whole nine yards have been a good experience.

And, the last time we were having troubles with a Receiver, not only did they replace the Receiver, they also helped us hook up all our Tivo equipment.

One other thing, Cable here is expensive, and service is poor at best! So what you gonna do, switch to a company that charges twice as much, and then delivers bad service? Worse than Directv...lol.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Other than the gripes I outlined above I have no great beef with DirecTV. I think their customer service is among the best I've seen. Their installers, OTOH, tend to be hit or miss, but that's what happens when you hire outside contractors. Sometimes you get a good one and sometimes you get the MVA rejects. I've done all of my own DTV installations from the ground up so I've never had to deal with an actual installation scenario before. The only times I dealt with installers was when I purchased a Tivo through DTV during a special promotion. On both occasions I had everything set up for the installer so all he had to do was unpack the Tivo, connect it, and call DTV to activate it. The first one went fine but the 2nd guy was completely inept and darn near destroyed my HDTivo setting it up. It died exactly 93 days later, just 3 days past the window where DTV would have sent me a brand new unit as a replacement instead of a refurbished one.

While DTV offers a decent product, it could be (and has been) better. They've gotten to where quantity seems to be more important than quality as far as programming is concerned. I think they instituted the whole commitment scheme to make sure there wasn't a wholesale exodus before the mpeg4 sats went operational. HDTV is becoming more widespread and HDTV owners are hungry for content to display on their nice new HDTVs. Cable and Dish offer more content in some areas that DTV does not, making them more attractive to some people. 

The HD lineups for providers in my area are all pretty much the same with DTV running slightly behind in total number of HD channels. If they live up to their promise and deliver the 100 or so new HD channels then that could make them the undisputed leader in HD programming. However, I have a feeling Verizon may be able to match them 1:1 when it comes to adding more HD content since they seem to have the bandwidth to support it. Whatever channels become available in HD to DTV should also be available to other providers as well. Cable may not be able to support them all but they should be able to handle quite a few more than they currently have.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I intend to sit back and wait out the new sats. 

I won't be making any changes to programming until locals become available in my area, when I suspect I'll be forced to lose my DNS (both SD and HD). Hopefully, by then I'll have worked out my OTA situation. DirecTV may still not have all networks as we don't have full power stations for CW or NBC.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

cybrsrch said:


> You sound liek a directv plant, I dont believe a word of it, because Ive had dtv for years also and the picture quality was terrible, what technical data do you base your findings on, are you an industry tech ? You have been fooled my friend, do a direct comparison between DTV and any dvd, no comparison, sorry dtv spy


I know cybrsrch's comments were "out there" but.... doesn't it seem kind of odd that not one but *2* vice presidents called him just because of a blog? Have any other TCF members received even one phone call from a Directv exec? 

I really doubt that Directv is listening.


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 12, 2003)

cybrsrch said:


> I recently canceled my account at directv for several reasons, mostly directv was adding March Madness and NFL Sundat ticket to my account and charginging me for it, when I called in to canceled and advised them I didnt want any on my account was advised I would need to call back in when I was billed , because no way they could help me in advance. Icanceled my account and requested a refund to my debit card... sorry dtv doesnt do that , it will take 8 to 12 weeks to process my refund and a check will be mailed out... insance customer sevice, I will never have DTV again and if aanyone reading this has it, leave now, get something, amything else, dtv does not deserve to be in business. Dont believe the adds , its the worst customer service ever, and the picture quality is terrible, so much compresion that dark scenes are very pixilated, static and lines in the picture, its far from even good. A very unhappy customer.. still havent recieved my refund after 2 months, did get a bill saying I had a credit and no payment was due... how sweet


I had to cancel Sunday Ticket 3 times this past summer because it kept showing up online each time I canceled. My mom wanted to cancel it so I called for her while I was down there and after the menu from hell they had me put her on the phone to confirm she wanted it canceled.

I visit her in October and she told me that they had added it back and they wouldn't refund. I called and received the same response she did that it was on the bill and they have no proof she called. Yes, she should have noticed it but my Dad had 2 strokes in early spring that have left him legally blind and my grandmother (her Mom) broke her hip in August so she was basically looking at amounts on bills and just paying them.....

I find it hard to believe them adding this on to accounts was just an accident, they were hoping for people not to notice and get stuck paying. Also, I asked for written confirmation that it was canceled for 2007 but they refused....


----------



## jesseb (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey, after the dvr4me deal what about a year ago. I got one free receiver it broke they sent another told me to keep the old one. Long story short after this loop of 3 times broke tivo, sent new. They added another 2 years to my contract. And out of the three they sent me they told me to keep 2 of them. The third box when I got it activated I asked what do you want me to do with the broke one she said keep it we dont want it. Next month's bill had a 200.00 charge for unreturned equipment.

I called and the rep saw where the lady said to keep the broke box and I was assured that the charge would be took off. Well 3 months later the charge was still on the account I had to track down the box (I gave it to a buddy so he could watch what was on the hard drive, he had no service.) I had to call DTV to get a return box and slip. I sent them there stupid box on xmas eve of last year they got it the 27th of Dec and guess what my Jan bill still had a 200 charge and notice of disconnect for non payment. It took until the end of February to get the charge off. Thats two months after they got the box back in there office. Well then they gave me credit twice for the box 200 and another 200.

After not paying my bill for a month because of the credit, I get last months bill or March for 145.00. I paid the bill because I know they screwed up and gave me credit twice. I hope this is over; this has been going on for what 6 months over a box that they told me to keep. And believe me I called and called and called. I think about 9 times I called them and of course was told something different every time. Keep the box return the box. Credit no credit to everything ok to we are disconnecting your service. Im getting mad all over again. This I know is a rant and may not make a lot of sense but hey I feel better. 

JB


----------



## pjb26287 (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree. I have a DVR 15 in my attic. It was so not user friendly I bought a DVR R10 from E-Bay. I have two other TiVo's don't know what I will do when Directv says no more tivo. 


narnia777 said:


> I too would like to have read the original blog... glad it worked out though.
> 
> I personally got Directv for Tivo and I do have a standalone DT Tivo for Sky Angel and mininum cable to get the regional channels that Directv doesn't carry. I have in total 3 Directv tivo units, R10 and 2 older units on standbye if something fails with the R10.
> 
> ...


----------



## djshepp (Jan 19, 2008)

So damn frustrated with BAD BAD BAD Directv customer service I had to join-up and throw in my two cents. Hidden fees and surprise contracts lurk in the small print of the contract -- our service sucks and we can't cancel because Directv locked us into a two-year contract wihout our knowledge or approval! Dish Network is much better according our neighbors who have that service. Directv is like dealing with a cell phone company or HMO... and if your reception or service is bad the reps will bend over backwards to AVOID helping you. Pass the word along please -- this compant must be made to feel the pain it is inflicting on its customers.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Please review the Dish and DirecTV forums at DBSTalk for other impressions.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82

And, you do know that you resurrected a 10 month old thread?

Also, don't be a single post wonder.


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

jesseb said:


> After not paying my bill for a month because of the credit, I get last months bill or March for 145.00. I paid the bill because I know they screwed up and gave me credit twice. I hope this is over; this has been going on for what 6 months over a box that they told me to keep. And believe me I called and called and called. I think about 9 times I called them and of course was told something different every time. Keep the box return the box. Credit no credit to everything ok to we are disconnecting your service. Im getting mad all over again. This I know is a rant and may not make a lot of sense but hey I feel better.
> JB


I was billed twice in the same biling cycle and I had read horror stories of DirecTV's refusal to correct billing mistakes from a google search. when i tried to explain the reasons for the double billing, thats two bills of different but significant amounts over the phone, the CS rep said something like the billing dates were for a certain time period but not a full month. something like we were only billed partially which was false. but having read what i had read about DTV's inability to hold their mistakes accountable especially in billing i had to swallow my pride and take the extra billing hit which really angers me.


----------



## Carrie333 (Feb 25, 2008)

They extended my contract without my knowledge. Forced me to send my HD box back even though they said that I had purchased it. They turned me over to a collections agency before they even responded to my letter to their dispute department. When, months later they finally responded, it was a form letter that didn't address any of my issues. STAY AWAY FROM Directv


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Sounds like someone didn't read the fine print when they LEASED their new receiver.

-Robert


----------

